# Old Car Night Shot



## vipgraphx (Jul 31, 2012)

This car shot was taken using 6 exposures. It was a car at the entrance of California Adventure in DisneyLand.




old car by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## that1guy (Jul 31, 2012)

your HDRs are getting better


----------



## CaboWabo (Jul 31, 2012)

vipgraphx are you autobraketing 6 exposures or manually doing it  , if manually can you explain how your doing without moving I am still a noob and done really understand just yet , Pic looks awesome


----------



## vipgraphx (Jul 31, 2012)

I auto bracketed these. I did cheat on this one a though. I did 5 handheld AEB and I needed another darker so I used my last exposure and bumped it down an 1 stop in photoshop. Then I merged all six in photomatix.

I then used photoshop to mask the people in that were ghosted.


----------



## CaboWabo (Jul 31, 2012)

Thank you for explaining I try it myself and had a hard time keeping things steady cool shot indeed tho


----------



## vipgraphx (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks, 

Use a tripod when you can and when you can't set your camera to CH firing mode so you get the speed to keep things still. My D700 can shoot up to 8fps with the battery grip so even in the night I am able to do 
hand held shots if its not more than 3-5, after that there is no way. Trick at night is bump up your iso so you  can still get some fast shutter speeds.

I trust that this helps!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jul 31, 2012)

In a perfect world, the car would be completely isolated. It's a nice shot with good processing. But my eye wanders to the people when it should be staying on the car.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jul 31, 2012)

Yeah its hard when you are in a place like this, there is just sooo many people. You learn to just get what you can and move on.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 31, 2012)

vipgraphx said:


> Yeah its hard when you are in a place like this, there is just sooo many people. You learn to just get what you can and move on.


Every good photographer should have a people-filter in his bag...


----------



## The Barbarian (Jul 31, 2012)

Yes, the woman to the left is a distraction that would be the devil to photoshop out.  But the rich color and noise-free image are just great.   The perspective makes me think of the cab in _Roger Rabbit_.   Great work.


----------



## that1guy (Jul 31, 2012)

tirediron said:


> vipgraphx said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah its hard when you are in a place like this, there is just sooo many people. You learn to just get what you can and move on.
> ...



I think people intentionally "unintentionally" just like to stay inside your photo area once they see you are taking pictures.... It happens to me all the time when ill be out shooting there wont be a soul in a 5 foot radius, as soon as im finished setting up and start looking through the viewfinder theres a crowd of people that just happen to appear.... and the same with cars

the worse part about it is the people are trying to look at what you're taking pictures of like the woman in this picture to the left

I think i'm going to custom order tshirts that say "photography in progress please step out of my photo"


----------



## vipgraphx (Jul 31, 2012)

tirediron said:


> vipgraphx said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah its hard when you are in a place like this, there is just sooo many people. You learn to just get what you can and move on.
> ...



I had one but they check your bags at the entrance now...hahahahaha naaa juss messin. Its hard to ask people to move and when they finally do more come. The best way to shoot in disney I found was late at night when most folks are headed out. You may have time to get a few shots in before the kick you to the curb but they should be free of people. Also early morning but, still people around.

I did not stay till close with 4 kids it makes it hard.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jul 31, 2012)

that1guy said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > vipgraphx said:
> ...





Cool I will make them since I own a t-shirt printing business :thumbup:

Hate to be rude but if she was better looking I would have asked her to pose for the camera instead of looking clueless.


----------

